# Using analog Kato/Tomix double cross switch ?



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Do I need 2 power packs to use Kato/Tomix double cross switch ? Is the wiring the same for Kato and Tomix crossovers and turnouts, and the polarity ? It is not the same as in HO scale DC using Atlas and Piko A gleis double crossovers and turnouts, I mean there is always power in all the rails across the whole layout, in Kato/Tomix there is not, right ?

1. to run 2 trains independently, or in the same direction

2. to have power in the inner loop, as the loco stops on the crossover - I use only one power pack connected to the outer loop.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most double crossovers are wired to permit two 'separate' ovals
each powered by a separate source. You do have a problem, tho
when the points are set to 'cross'. Your loco will be crossing from
one power pack to the other. This is not a problem on a DCC
layout, but on a DC layout there could be a different voltage
on the two tracks and the loco would change speed.

To avoid any shorting, it is important
that the two tracks are in the same polarity. 

You can connect both ovals to one power pack but trains in both
would react when you adjust the speed or reverse. There is
no individual loco control with the possible exception of an
on/off switch to cut power to oval A or B.

To have separate control of trains in the two ovals you would
require two power packs, one for each oval.

Don


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have used the Kato double crossovers for several years. I have a power pack with two separate throttles. I would usually set the speeds the same when using the crossover. It was savage amusement to change over three times using two dual throttle packs and three crossovers.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

The rails are insulated in the middle of the Kato crossover , do you have feeders on both inner and outer loops as this should supply power to both and not interrupt voltage across the lines.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Viperjim1 said:


> The rails are insulated in the middle of the Kato crossover , do you have feeders on both inner and outer loops as this should supply power to both and not interrupt voltage across the lines.


Yes, 
you would have feeders for each loop. Be sure to observe
polarity when connecting the feeders else there would be a short
when you use the crossover.

Don


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I had separate feeders for each loop connected to a separate throttle for each loop. I usually ran three trains, one on each loop.


----------

